# Tapered vs Straight Bo Staff



## DrewTheTKDStudent1992 (Feb 1, 2021)

So I'm looking to get a new Bo Staff, but I need to know the advantages and disadvantages of each, and which any you guys prefer and why?


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 1, 2021)

My son likes a slight taper.  1.25 inch in the middle tapered to 1 inch at the ends.  He likes the feel and weight distribution.

He hates the toothpick bos....they just feel too lightweight.


----------



## isshinryuronin (Feb 1, 2021)

DrewTheTKDStudent1992 said:


> So I'm looking to get a new Bo Staff, but I need to know the advantages and disadvantages of each, and which any you guys prefer and why?



There's an older thread that has recently become active again, "What size bo should I get?"  Read that thread to learn a little about the subject.  Oh, wait....you've been on that thread a couple of years ago.  In fact, you were the original OP!

From your new post, it seems you didn't learn anything from all the responses from your old one.  What's with you?


----------



## DrewTheTKDStudent1992 (Feb 1, 2021)

isshinryuronin said:


> There's an older thread that has recently become active again, "What size bo should I get?"  Read that thread to learn a little about the subject.  Oh, wait....you've been on that thread a couple of years ago.  In fact, you were the original OP!
> 
> From your new post, it seems you didn't learn anything from all the responses from your old one.  What's with you?



This is a different subject, I was talking about length of staff (how long it is) back then. This time I'm talking about the type of staff (as in toothpick, tapered, or straighr).


----------



## JowGaWolf (Feb 1, 2021)

Tapered is faster but less durable due to the smaller striking end.  Non-tapered is slower in comparison but more durable.  Both will hurt really bad if you got hit with one.  

Tapered controls the staff from the center.  Non-tapered gives the advantage of moving along the staff.  This allows for longer reach and more striking techniques.  I can fight from the center or I can fight from the end, this also gives it a longer reach. You'll also get a heavier striking capability with a non-tapered staff.


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 6, 2021)

DrewTheTKDStudent1992 said:


> This is a different subject, I was talking about length of staff (how long it is) back then. This time I'm talking about the type of staff (as in toothpick, tapered, or straighr).



The answer is the same as in length. What system are you training in, and what does your instructor say? If you're not training in a system, and don't have an instructor, what does any of it matter? You don't know what you're doing with it anyway, so get what makes you happy. But, if you're serious, the first step is getting a teacher... then go from there.

Simply put, it's not a personal preference, it's a stylistic/system preference. Without having a system in the first place, you have no preference, as you have no way to understand what the differences affect.


----------

